# Hullo



## Fiachra (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi, my name is Fiachra (who would have guessed?) and I hail from the city of Dublin, in Ireland. The story of how I got here is kind of odd... I own a writing website, Hortorian.com and I started advertising using Project Wonderful ads here. Anyway the more I saw this site, the more I liked it, so I joined.

I hope you guys don't mind the ad - but I've set down a fair daily budget for it. And I fully intend on contributing here as well, so long as I have the time (and there will be plenty of that over the holidays).

By the way, it's a great community you have here guys!


----------



## Baron (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome to WF Fiachra.  We've already spoken.  For the holidays I'm not a million miles away from you.  I'm in Kinsale until mid-January.  I glad you like the site.


----------



## Fiachra (Dec 19, 2010)

Kinsale? Lovely part of the country. Plenty of (sad) history attached to it too...


----------



## Gumby (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome Fiachra, glad you've decided to join us. How is your name pronounced? You'll have to excuse my asking, as a Yank, I'm not sure I've gotten the sound right.


----------



## Fiachra (Dec 19, 2010)

My name is pronounced (roughly): F-ee-ah-crah. Depends upon your accent or dialect though. I've had some people nearly pronounce it, "Feck-rah". >_>


----------



## Gumby (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you for that. I'm happy to say that I was pretty close in my attempt to pronounce.


----------



## Sam (Dec 19, 2010)

Great to see another Irish member. I was getting lonely.  

Welcome to the forum, Fiachra. You'll find it's a great community here.


----------



## Fiachra (Dec 19, 2010)

Whereabouts are you from, Sam?

Agus an bhfuil Gaeilge agat?


----------



## Baron (Dec 19, 2010)

Fiachra said:


> Whereabouts are you from, Sam?
> 
> Agus an bhfuil Gaeilge agat?



Occasionally you may even catch him using English.


----------



## Sam (Dec 19, 2010)

Fiachra said:


> Whereabouts are you from, Sam?
> 
> Agus an bhfuil Gaeilge agat?


 
'Tá mé ó' Crois Mhic Lionnáin.


----------



## Fiachra (Dec 19, 2010)

Tá foireann Peil Ghaelach den chéad scoth acu ansin, cloisim?

Never been to the North of Ireland, sadly. Some would find that hard to believe looking at the mound of history books I've got right beside me...


----------



## Sam (Dec 19, 2010)

Tá foireann Peil Ghaelach iontach i láthair na huaire.

There's nothing great about it.  Personally, I don't acknowledge the presence of a border at all. It's all one country to me.


----------



## Fiachra (Dec 19, 2010)

The governments both sides of the border are run by scoundrels of some sort I suppose. =P


----------



## Sync (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the site


----------



## Fiachra (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, Sync.

Just a quick question, do the signature rules seriously mean 50x400? I thought that 400x50 was more likely...


----------



## Nickie (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, Fiachra.



Nickie


----------

